# xorg - dwa niezalezne monitory

## Kimas

Witam,

Co wpisać do xorga żeby monitory(matryca laptopa + telewizor) zachowywały się całkowicie niezależnie, chodzi mi o to że jak np oglądam film na tv to żeby matryca lapka się wygaszała, poniżej mój xorg:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

#   Inputdevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "touchpad0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load  "dri"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "touchpad0"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Seiko"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "SONY TV"

    HorizSync       0.0 - 0.0

    VertRefresh     0.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G70 [GeForce Go 7600]"

    Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7600"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce Go 7600"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    16

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

#    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1920x1080 +0+0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Kimas

po ilości odpowiedzi mogę się domyślać że nie ma takiej możliwości?

----------

## wlos

"Co wpisać do xorga żeby monitory(matryca laptopa + telewizor) zachowywały się całkowicie niezależnie"

Na zachęte tylko napisze, że powinno się dać (jaka karta?).. 

afair kiedyś na lapku z gentoo (karta chyba nvidii ale głowy nie dam) kumpel miał tak, że podłączał kabelek svideo->Euro, wklepywał coś z cmdline'a i obraz switchował się z matrycy na tv (powrót też poprzez jakieś cmdline'owe zaklęcia)

"chodzi mi o to że jak np oglądam film na tv to żeby matryca lapka się wygaszała, poniżej mój "

Czyli obraz masz na obu? Nie możesz po prostu zamknąć lapa i matryca sama zgaśnie?  :Smile: 

----------

## matidz

moze pobaw sie xset'em

```
xset -display :0 dpms force off 
```

----------

## soban_

Ostatnio bawilem sie tym, media-video/nvidia-settings (szybko wygenerowal odpowiedni xorg) - 2 odzielne pulpity. Tylko nie wiem czemu - nie moglem tak jak w windowsie przenosic pomiedzy pulpitami okien - jednak nie chcialo mi sie w to zglebiac, ale chetnie zobacze jaki konfig wygenerujesz zeby to poprawnie dzialalo. Wiem ze da sie to ustawic - bo kumpel uzywa tego. Pobaw sie nvidia-settings i powiedz jaki efekt uzyskales.

----------

## wlos

Tylko czy to jest to samo? 2 monitory, a monitor i tv?

Nie wiem.. pytam.

Mam 2 monitory teraz (LCD 24'' i CRT 17'') - zadziałały mi wszystkie konfiguracje jakie sobie wymyśliłem (choć najfajniejszy właśnie jest 1 duuuży pulpit  :Smile: )

i też nie dumałem nad x.orgiem

nvidia-settings sama wsio zrobiła, potem z poziomu kde można to odpalić i zmieniać, czy monitory są obok siebie, jeden nad drugim i inne konfiguracje...

----------

## soban_

 *wlos wrote:*   

> Tylko czy to jest to samo? 2 monitory, a monitor i tv?

 To pewnie zalezy jak podpiety jest ten TV. U mnie byla po prostu opcja PC *uzwajac pilota - gdzie VGA mozna bylo wsadzic. Jednak ostatnio tez podpinalem znajomemu telewizor 3D - (chociaz moim zdaniem powinno to sie nazywac 2.5D) na windowsie, no i tez trzeba bylo go przestawic na odpowiednie HDMI. No ale to tak jak wspomnialem, zalezy od tego jak sie podepnie monitor...na upartego nawet przez euro zlacze mozna pojechac i mysle ze tak - mozna traktowac TV, jako monitor. Wszystko to mowa oczywiscie o konfiguracji na TV - bo po stronie komputera, to w moim przypadku widzi po prostu TV (rozdzielczosc, odswiezanie itp) - ale traktuje jako normalny monitor.

@Kimas - jakies postepy? Problemy? Xorg nowy? SOLVED?

----------

## Jacekalex

A ile masz kart graficznych?

Bo na 2 możesz  odpalić dwa serwery X, każdy na innym pliku konfiguracyjnym, korzystając z opcji  -config lub -configdir, i powinno chodzić.

Na jednej czeka cię rzeźbienie w xorgu, albo np nvidia-settings.

W lapkach też teraz montują hybrydowe karty graficzne, np nvidia-optimus - więc może coś takie dałoby radę,  np intel idzie na ekran, a nvidia na dvi, (nie wiem, czy wykonalne, to zależy od konkretnego modelu, i tego, jakie przełączniki do niego wsadzili.)

Bo na płycie w blaszaku, gdzie są 2 porty PCIex *16 - to bułka z masłem.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

Nie wiem jak na kartach Nvidii działa rozszerzenie xrandr, ale u mnie wystarczy coś takiego aby Xorg załapał poprawne ustawienia na starcie:

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "monitor-embeded"

   DisplaySize 331 207

   Option      "DPMS" "on"

   Option      "RightOf" "monitor-external"

   Option      "Dpi" "95"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "monitor-external"

   DisplaySize 510 287

   Option      "DPMS" "on"

   Option      "Primary" "on"

   Option      "Auto" "on"

   Option      "Dpi" "95"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option      "monitor-LVDS" "monitor-embeded"

   Option      "monitor-HDMI-0" "monitor-external"

EndSection
```

Na pewno działa na otwartych sterownikach Radeon, na zamkniętych zablokowałem z powodu, o którym nawet już nie pamiętam - być może jednak coś poprawili do tego czasu.  :Wink: 

Oczywiście musisz mieć podłączone urządzenia podczas uruchamiania serwera X.

Monitor-LVDS i monitor-HDMI-0 trzeba zamienić na wartości jakie podaje xrandr (jest to zależne od sterowników karty graficznej).

----------

